# smbd uses 32-bit capabilities [solved]

## snIP3r

hi all!

today i checked my dmesg and found this entry:

```

warning: `smbd' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

```

so i looked into my /var/log/messages and found this:

```

Jul 24 11:24:16 area52 warning: `smbd' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

```

i use kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 on a amd64 system with samba 3.0.28a-r1 with this use flags:

```

area52 log # emerge -pv net-fs/samba

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.28a-r1  USE="acl cups ipv6 pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -ldap -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

the message only appeared once so far but not right after i had restarted the smbd so i dont know what this message means. i havent found anything while googling...

any hint would be greatly appreciated!

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## cassiol

hello

 i have googled about this, and found nothing related with samba, but about this warning "uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)" is every related with libcap.

http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=%22uses+32-bit+capabilities+(legacy+support+in+use)%22&btnG=Pesquisa+Google&meta=

edit: please copy and paste link above because his have (

maybe help you...

----------

## snIP3r

hi cassiol!

thx for the hint! i read some of the posts and all agree that its harmless... so i can safely ignore this message.

greets

snIP3r

----------

